# Smoke Eater Needed



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am hoping to build a cigar room in my house so I am going to need a solid smoke eater/purification system. The size of the room will be approximately 15 x 15 awith 8 foot high ceilings.

I heard these units run about $1200-1500 each but have no idea which one to buy or even what type of systems are out there. In reading afew threads I see that one of the members has a Norelco CAS-1050 unit and speaks highly of it.

Any other suggestions or comments on this subjet would be aprpeciated.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a comment....................................................................................................................................How lucky


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Take a look here http://www.smokeeaters.org/

Lots of different models using different technologies. They have one section just for cigar smoke eaters. Hope that helps.

-J


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

slider9499 said:


> I am hoping to build a cigar room in my house so I am going to need a solid smoke eater/purification system. The size of the room will be approximately 15 x 15 awith 8 foot high ceilings.
> 
> I heard these units run about $1200-1500 each but have no idea which one to buy or even what type of systems are out there. In reading afew threads I see that one of the members has a Norelco CAS-1050 unit and speaks highly of it.
> 
> Any other suggestions or comments on this subjet would be aprpeciated.


Well, congrats on the room, I'm envious.

As far as air purification? Well, personally I LOVE my Ionic Breeze for clearing up the air plus I like the smell it produces. It's not an overpowering smell just a slight touch of ozone.

I know alot of the guys on here don't like ionizers but personally I can't say enough good things about my Ionic Breeze. It really does make short work of clearing the air and the best part is that there is no filter to change, just wash the blades that collect all the air particles/smoke/nicotine. Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm old school. Crack my office window a bit, turn on the ceiling fan (low setting just to create circulation not blowback), and smoke away. When I'm done, close the window, light my lamp berger for about 15 minutes and good as new. I also scrub down the desks and furniture with wood polish once a week but there are no lingering smells.


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

Dittos. I love my Ionic Breeze!:tu


No1der said:


> Well, congrats on the room, I'm envious.
> 
> As far as air purification? Well, personally I LOVE my Ionic Breeze for clearing up the air plus I like the smell it produces. It's not an overpowering smell just a slight touch of ozone.
> 
> ...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

slider9499 said:


> I am hoping to build a cigar room in my house so I am going to need a solid smoke eater/purification system. The size of the room will be approximately 15 x 15 awith 8 foot high ceilings.
> 
> I heard these units run about $1200-1500 each but have no idea which one to buy or even what type of systems are out there. In reading afew threads I see that one of the members has a Norelco CAS-1050 unit and speaks highly of it.
> 
> Any other suggestions or comments on this subjet would be aprpeciated.


Go to a restaurant auction house. With all the bands on smoking they have tons of good units for a fraction of the price.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

slider9499 said:


> I am hoping to build a cigar room in my house so I am going to need a solid smoke eater/purification system. The size of the room will be approximately 15 x 15 awith 8 foot high ceilings.
> 
> I heard these units run about $1200-1500 each but have no idea which one to buy or even what type of systems are out there. In reading afew threads I see that one of the members has a Norelco CAS-1050 unit and speaks highly of it.
> 
> Any other suggestions or comments on this subjet would be aprpeciated.


Have you thought of looking at the Sharp Plasmacluster air purifiers? They work great, are quiet and start at about $200 (top out at $500 i think).


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

To remove the odor you will either need some type of Ozone producer or a lot of carbon in you air cleaner..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I have good luck with the Trion Console 250. I think it was about $400 from Granger about 2 years ago. You could probably google trion air cleaner. I just use Simple Green to clean the filter about once a month.:tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a distributor of the Air Quality Engineering products.
They have a great line of (high end) products.
Check them out at http://www.air-quality-eng.com/tobacco.php
If you are interested, PM me and I will discount 20% off MSRP.

Jim


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

In all my years I've tried just about everything, trust me, you need to exhaust the smoke. I use an Ionic Pro to purify the air, but without my window exhaust fan, the smell leeches out into the rest of the house. I've been doing this for the last few years in my "man cave" down in the basement and it really works. I had a big commercial smoke-eater that I got from a pool hall that worked OK, but when it died, back to the exhaust fan. Just my :2


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

In addition to venting the smoke with a fan, fresh air coming in from another source so you have a cross breeze helps clear the room even better.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

FattyCBR said:


> In addition to venting the smoke with a fan, fresh air coming in from another source so you have a cross breeze helps clear the room even better.


Central heat and air turned on fan + ceiling fan on low + slightly opened window with a good screen. Done. Money saved.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

pathman said:


> In all my years I've tried just about everything, trust me, you need to exhaust the smoke. I use an Ionic Pro to purify the air, but without my window exhaust fan, the smell leeches out into the rest of the house.


Agreed. I have an Oreck air purifier and a window fan which worked great. When the window fan died, the smoke would get out through the room door into the rest of my apt. The Oreck couldnt keep up on its own. We could definitely tell the difference without the fan.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Warren said:


> Central heat and air turned on fan + ceiling fan on low + slightly opened window with a good screen. Done. Money saved.


I found that the open window wasn't enough. The difference in pressure between the outside and the rest of the house was the same so just as much smoke went into the rest of the house as went outside.

I got one of these to put in the window when I'm smoking. You can actually stand in the doorway while I'm smoking and can't smell it. If I leave it running for a couple of hours after I smoke and leave my air filter with ion generator (about the size of an Ionic Breeze) on overnight you can barely smell the cigar the next morning and can't smell it at all by the time I get in from work the next day.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

JPH said:


> I have a comment....................................................................................................................................How lucky


tell me about it, that is my ultimate goal in life:ss


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

How much do those flush ceiling mounted ones cost? My dad wants me to find him one to install in our appartment.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Fistville said:


> How much do those flush ceiling mounted ones cost? My dad wants me to find him one to install in our appartment.


AQE has 3 different flush mounted models (designed for drop ceilings). They retail for between $1300 and $2600.

Jim


----------



## michigangal84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Slider 9499,

I ran across a post of yours from a few years ago when I googled "Smokeeters Needed." I have been trying to sell a couple of Smokeeters that have only been used in our restaurant for 6 months until a no-smoking ban was passed in Michigan causing them to no longer be used. There are 2 models, the SE40 and SE50. We are selling them for $2000 a piece, although the price is extremely negotiable. Brand new the machines are $4000 a piece. If you are still looking to buy some nice, quality smoke eaters, these Smokeeters are good as new. If you or anyone you know are interested in purchasing them, please let me know. I appreciate it. I have pictures and can answer any questions you may have as well.
Thank You,
Sarah Richards



slider9499 said:


> I am hoping to build a cigar room in my house so I am going to need a solid smoke eater/purification system. The size of the room will be approximately 15 x 15 awith 8 foot high ceilings.
> 
> I heard these units run about $1200-1500 each but have no idea which one to buy or even what type of systems are out there. In reading afew threads I see that one of the members has a Norelco CAS-1050 unit and speaks highly of it.
> 
> Any other suggestions or comments on this subjet would be aprpeciated.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

michigangal84 said:


> Hello Slider 9499,
> 
> I ran across a post of yours from a few years ago when I googled "Smokeeters Needed." I have been trying to sell a couple of Smokeeters that have only been used in our restaurant for 6 months until a no-smoking ban was passed in Michigan causing them to no longer be used. There are 2 models, the SE40 and SE50. We are selling them for $2000 a piece, although the price is extremely negotiable. Brand new the machines are $4000 a piece. If you are still looking to buy some nice, quality smoke eaters, these Smokeeters are good as new. If you or anyone you know are interested in purchasing them, please let me know. I appreciate it. I have pictures and can answer any questions you may have as well.
> Thank You,
> Sarah Richards


I see you are from Michigan. Is your name Erin, if so I spoke to you on the phone about other stuff and have not heard back yet. If not, there is one on craigslist for $150 (yes a smoke eater).


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a small smoking room in my house. I didn't know how to get rid of the smell until I tried the Clean Air - by Vermont Naturals. Candles who works relay well, just let it burn 45min - 1 hour after u have smoked and there are no smell problem.


----------

